# How I Avoid Braid Cuts & Abrasions When Fishing!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How I Eliminate The Chance of Getting Painful Braid Cuts & Abrasions!

In all my years of fishing i never suffered a braid cut. I was told how much it stings & i've trained myself to lessen the possibility of getting one. Today i had a fellow angler ask me how to avoid future braid curs & he sent me a painful looking picture of his cut. My methods may not be full-proof but it has worked for me.

So i decided to put together a presentation of how i cast my braided lines. It's easier to answer this question by visually sharing my methods. I'd like to thank Mark Gonsalves on his insight of modifying the usage of the Breakaway Canon & to Sammyboy Kalua for his pic(last Pic) & inspiration that made me do this video.


----------

